# Leg Of Lamb Smoked & Q-view



## smokermark (Dec 9, 2010)

Monday afternoon for fun I barbecue smoked a 9.5 leg of lamb.








*Ready to go into the cooker*













_*5 hours, set to rest*_







_*First cut*_







_*Platter *_













_*Cuts around bone, mixed pieces close-up*_







*Later put the bone back in the smoker to make it extra chewy for Tyson's ornery dog  :p*

This leg of lamb was put under a mild brine with a salt, sugar, tea blend and a few other ingredients chilled for just under 36 hours. Then pulled, rinsed and marinated cold for 12 hours using a mixture of John Henery's Greek Rub and Happy Holla seasonings blended with olive oil into a thick, runny slurry then liberally applied. I used guava wood alone for this cook. Pulled meat from the cooker at 140 deg. & foiled to rest for 25 minutes prior to slicing. The meat was very juicy, tender and mildly flavorful throughout.

I ate this for dinner in the evening, saved a few slices back for the next couple of days eating and sealed the rest for later use.


----------



## eman (Dec 9, 2010)

Not a big lamb fan ,But that is some fine looking grub!


----------



## reichl (Dec 9, 2010)

I love lamb and that looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 9, 2010)

OH man that looks perfect! I am long over due for another lamb leg.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 11, 2010)

This was my second attempt smoking lamb in my cooker. Was happy with the results. Last night I slathered a slice with one of my favorite bbq sauces and heated that tasted pretty good too. I've used both guava and olive woods for it probably liked the olive a little bit better. Got a great deal on this one here at $1.99/lb. too on manager's special down from $6.77 that I had bought a couple weeks earlier.


----------



## robbo (Jan 20, 2011)

I live in southern France and have smoked one leg of lamb. It's one of my favorites, although a bit pricey unless you can find it on sale. We have a lot of olive trees down here, but I never thought of using it as a smoking wood. Have friends coming over Saturday with another leg getting ready for the smoker. I might just have to try some of my olive wood chunks. Thanks.


----------



## smokermark (Jan 20, 2011)

Greetings *Robbo*, smoked lamb is very good with olive wood I think you're going to like it!


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 20, 2011)

damn, that looks nice

Its been awhile since I did one and I am also overdue!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks good...


----------



## grill dawg (Jun 15, 2012)

The bark on that Leg of Lamb looks like heaven on earth!  Is there any possible way you'd be willing to share the actual recipe?? Lamb is by far my favorite meat and I've been cooking it for over 18 years in some fashion or form but I'm always looking to up the ante and when I saw this posting I had to attempt to reach of to you.  Thanks in advance for your consideration


----------



## ferbaby (Jul 3, 2012)

I have two whole legs in freezer that I got @ a really good price I smoke other meats and am so glad to see the smoked lamb can't wait  to try it looks great!


----------

